# my 200 gal. milk tank



## chipotlepat (Dec 27, 2005)

this is one that i made that is all stanless steel in side so there is no rust yes even the fire box.   I can cook 2 150 lb pigs in it, or 3 cases of brisket


----------



## mikeold (Dec 27, 2005)

Boy chipotlepat, am I impressed !!  Man that's sweet.  I had to call the wife over to the puter to show her that one. Her first response was don't get any idea's we don't have room for something that big. 

Very nice.

Mike


----------



## Dutch (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey Patrick, GOT MILK? lol, sorry I couldn't help myself.  Had a couple of girlfriends in my younger days and their daddy's had dairy farms, those 250 gal. tanks were a familiar sight.   

Post us some photos of the goods that you smoke.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 27, 2005)

Chipotlepat,
      Awsome is the only word that comes to my mind ...... and all out of stainless steel. That's a life time smoker! I look forward to your post of pictures of your output.


----------



## cheech (Jan 6, 2006)

Truly awesome.  Do you have any photos of the interior (preferably with meat on it)


----------



## heidi (Jan 7, 2006)

Grunt Grunt Grunt !!!

More power, more smoke! 

Heidi


----------



## jamesb (Jan 8, 2006)

Cool! I like big smokers! I see ya have some sort of conter weight on the door, but where are the handles to open it???

More pics!

James.


----------



## chipotlepat (Jan 12, 2006)

it has the edge bent so you can lift it up for the handle and no it don't get hot if you was wondering.


----------



## jamesb (Jan 13, 2006)

That's cool. I can kinda see the "lip" on the door not that you explained it!

Do you have any pics of the internals? I'm a sucker for BBQ Pit pics!

James.


----------



## oar (Apr 17, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhh, man oh man, put some mop on me and throw me in


----------

